# samsung TV and mount? any help?????



## harts7447 (Apr 15, 2013)

Check out Monoprice.com, they have a ton of mounts for really cheap prices. I have probably ordered and hung 30 tv's with their mounts, most of them on tilt mounts. I don't think they even carry the C axis mount you were referring too, their's just simply tilt. The mounts are good quality but lack decent instructions usually. They have mounts for 70" and larger tv's.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Harts beat me to it.
I have been buying from Monoprice.com for years, never disappointed.
They have a huge selection of Mounts.
:yes:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Let me see if I can post this picture:










That is a 65 inch Samsung I mounted at a customer's House using Costco's Mounts.
Cheers,


----------



## Diy_Sandy (Nov 20, 2012)

Some good reads "Why Mounting Your TV Above the Fireplace Is Never a Good Idea"

http://lifehacker.com/5993910/why-mounting-your-tv-above-the-fireplace-is-never-a-good-idea


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Diy_Sandy said:


> Some good reads "Why Mounting Your TV Above the Fireplace Is Never a Good Idea"
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5993910/why-mounting-your-tv-above-the-fireplace-is-never-a-good-idea


With all due Respect, I disagree with that Story to an extend.
While some "Fireplace-installs" are really to high for the Viewer, even with the TV tilted downwards some 15-20 degrees, this isn't the Case in my Install in the Picture.
People are sitting some 18-20 Feet away from the Set, and I installed a Full Motion Mount as well, allowing them to move the TV left-center right, etc.
BTW, they never actually used that Fireplace.
:laughing:


----------

